# Looking for a woman's perspective on boobs



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

This is purely a question I was curious about. We all know how men view boobs. (Sexually!) How do you women view them. Obviously had potentially the things that feed your children but beyond that. Are they a fashion accessory? Always sexual? When you wear clothing showing off some cleavage is it just to attract looks from men or is it that you just feel more feminine and you think it looks good? Do you check out other women's boobs? I hear some women say "they are only boobs, what's the big deal?" Is that a common thought? Just looking for a female perspective on this. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

I look at my boobs the way men look at their testicles !!!
Two objects hanging from our anatomy.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My own boobs - meh. Other womens boobs, if they're nice - I can appreciate that. Other womens boobs that are obviously enhanced, stuffed into a bra that's too small, sticking out of a shirt that's down to her belly button and pointing at my face - I kind of pity women who do that, actually.


----------



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah I do too. It's a desperate attempt for attention. However i think some enhancements if they are realistic looking and not "stripper like" are alright and can look very attractive
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ASummersDay (Mar 4, 2013)

When I buy clothes, I focus on the overall style/look. If I buy a shirt that shows cleavage, it's not so men will look at me. It's because I like the overall look of the shirt. That being said, I would never wear a shirt in public that my twins are literally hanging out of. Tacky.

I guess I just see boobs as a complement to a woman's overall figure and femininity. The only time I see them sexually is if the context is sexual.


----------



## MyrnaLoy (Apr 23, 2013)

It all kind of depends, really. I look at them like a butt, I guess. I don't really notice them unless they're over-exposed or disproportionately big. They don't turn me on, but I can appreciate a woman's body as much as I can criticize one.  Mostly for the really big ones I think of how uncomfortable that must be for the woman. I don't think I've ever looked at a woman closely enough to see if her boobs were fake. It doesn't really matter to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I've always been a B cup. It seems in cyberspace every woman (who reports anyway) is a D or bigger. But I guess I've gotten a decent share of male attention anyway.

I have a lesbian friend who is a D. She's the man in her relationships and I chuckle about what a waste that is or maybe I'm not understanding something about their relationships.

I think having some adequate bumps is just the fashion nowadays. When I look at something like the women in ABBA from the 70s, it just looks so disproportionate.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

When I wear shirts that show a little cleavage it's because I like the shirt. I don't like to wear high collared shirts because they don't suit me. They make me look bigger and I feel like I'm choking. 
V necks and that kind of thing are best for me. 
I'm not going to have half my tits out. But if men want to look that's fine.


----------



## IceQueen (Feb 25, 2013)

My thoughts-

On my own boobs: I have always been big breasted, and been happy with them. I personally became a bit depressed looking in the mirror, having my hubby touch them after I had kids, so I had them lifted and stuffed (when I had them lifted, they took about a bit of the fat which drastically reduced them. ) I LOVE them now! I enjoy looking into a mirror now, buying pretty bras, etc. 

My hubby always tells me that I have an "epic" rack. I always tell him that they should look epic, as I paid enough for them. 

I personally had them redone because of my personal feelings about my body image and because I wanted my husband (only) to enjoy them (and he does!)

On other women: I think every woman is different. Some women like to show them off and flaunt them, some don't. To each their own.


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

I think they are just part of who we are, part of being feminine. Kind of like a guy having harry arms or a beard is masculine. 

Personally, I don't like looking at cleavage, I think it is trashy looking. A little is OK, but many women - girls - today go way beyond that.


----------



## Snow cherry (Apr 24, 2013)

I think of boobs as sexual. I don't pay attention to other women but if I see cleavage, even the beginning of the line, I get grossed out and think it looks trashy. If I buy a dress or a top that goes too low, I wear a camisole underneath..I have largish boobs and I don't care if men look at them but I don't put them on display. But in private I do check out my own boobs and squeeze them for fun etc..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

So do I gather that women generally don't mind if men check out your rack as long as its done quickly and not in a creepy kind of way? Is it a turn on for you to know that men are looking and maybe getting a cheap thrill by checking you out?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

jealoushubby said:


> So do *I gather that women generally don't mind if men check out your rack as long as its done quickly and not in a creepy kind of way? * Is it a turn on for you to know that men are looking and maybe getting a cheap thrill by checking you out?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I personally HATE that. That's why I consciously try not to show cleavage, which is really hard for me, because I'm a thick girl all over - butt, boobs, thighs, calves, and now a baby bump belly. I will show a little cleavage when dressed in evening wear, but that's about it.


----------



## emms408 (Jun 11, 2012)

I mean honestly it could go both ways, I could be wearing a shirt for my husband that's low cut, cause I know he likes that, but then for me it makes me feel very girly.i think for a girl your boob are an accessory LOL just because we like cloths and our boobs are part if our shape. I think being checked out gives boost of confidence . For me anyways. I mean yes if the guy is coming off at total creeper then that's not really a complement anymore haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

jealoushubby said:


> So do I gather that women generally don't mind if men check out your rack as long as its done quickly and not in a creepy kind of way? Is it a turn on for you to know that men are looking and maybe getting a cheap thrill by checking you out?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As long as it isn't rapey.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

veryhurt said:


> i look at my boobs the way men look at their testicles !!!
> Two objects hanging from our anatomy.


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Laila8 (Apr 24, 2013)

I love breasts! I check out other women's all the time.  Personally, if I wear a baggy shirt that hides them, I just don't feel as feminine. My DH is a boob man so I generally wear tops that show mine off. If we're out in public, I'd rather have him looking at mine instead of someone else's. When I was single and dating, I showed cleavage to attract other men. Now that I'm married, I do it only with DH in mind.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

Meh, just another part of my body that I have to keep from touching the ground eventually.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

I used to view them as a curse. When I was young, the boys made fun of them. When I got a bit older, they just wanted to grope them. I got all kinds of unwanted attention because of them, and I couldn't wear certain styles of clothes that I liked. I've often fantasized about lopping them off and being done with it.

Now I'm even older still, and I've learned to appreciate them more than all of that. But I still despise it when men check them out. Makes me feel like a slab of beef.


----------



## MyrnaLoy (Apr 23, 2013)

jealoushubby said:


> So do I gather that women generally don't mind if men check out your rack as long as its done quickly and not in a creepy kind of way? Is it a turn on for you to know that men are looking and maybe getting a cheap thrill by checking you out?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It all depends. On the guy, the situation, etc. I can't control where guys look, so I don't really worry about it. If they stare, it's disrespectful. 

Is this in regards to your wife?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

jealoushubby said:


> So do I gather that women generally don't mind if men check out your rack as long as its done quickly and not in a creepy kind of way? Is it a turn on for you to know that men are looking and maybe getting a cheap thrill by checking you out?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have never worn clothing that is revealing. Not my style. Yes, men have always looked because of my chest size but there is no way to disguise that. I minimize it as much as possible because I don't like being looked at. 

Some women love males looking at their chest and some don't so you can't generalize about that.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

MyrnaLoy said:


> It all depends. On the guy, the situation, etc. I can't control where guys look, so I don't really worry about it. If they stare, it's disrespectful.
> 
> Is this in regards to your wife?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Everyone knows the rule is "Only young, hot, really rich guys can look"....It's in the book, page 44 section DD.....

I sometimes notice a really large set out in public, but have never really been a boob guy....

On the other hand I find my wife's 34C's to be absolutely fabulous...She is 67, and I feel guilty looking at them because they look like they belong on a teenage girl....Just love them....

the woodchuck


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

staarz21 said:


> Meh, just another part of my body that I have to keep from touching the ground eventually.


I can see you understand the gravity of the situation.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> I can see you understand the gravity of the situation.


lol. I needed that laugh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ASummersDay (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Re: Looking for a woman's perspective on boobs*



jealoushubby said:


> So do I gather that women generally don't mind if men check out your rack as long as its done quickly and not in a creepy kind of way? Is it a turn on for you to know that men are looking and maybe getting a cheap thrill by checking you out?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't really think about who's looking unless they make it obvious. When I notice a man fixated on my cleavage, I can't say I'm a fan. It doesn't matter who the guy is or what he looks like. Since I don't show much skin in public, it seems pervy and disrespectful to stare. Kind of desperate. Don't find it appealing at all.

I went to an amusement park with my husband last weekend, and I didn't notice, but my husband told me one particular guy in line was obviously ogling my cleavage. I was wearing a v-neck shirt that didn't show much. I was pretty baffled at why he felt the need to bore holes in my chest. When my husband told me, I was more creeped out than anything.

I asked my husband why the guy would ogle 2 inches of skin and he said, "With how hard he was staring, I feel pretty confident he was imagining everything else and saving it in his spank bank. You must have been showing just enough for him." And I was immediately sorry I had even asked hahaha. Gross.


----------



## ginger-snap (Apr 10, 2013)

MrsDavey - ew. That would totally creep me out too.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

MrsDavey said:


> I don't really think about who's looking unless they make it obvious. When I notice a man fixated on my cleavage, I can't say I'm a fan. It doesn't matter who the guy is or what he looks like. Since I don't show much skin in public, it seems pervy and disrespectful to stare. Kind of desperate. Don't find it appealing at all.
> 
> I went to an amusement park with my husband last weekend, and I didn't notice, but my husband told me one particular guy in line was obviously ogling my cleavage. I was wearing a v-neck shirt that didn't show much. I was pretty baffled at why he felt the need to bore holes in my chest. When my husband told me, I was more creeped out than anything.
> 
> I asked my husband why the guy would ogle 2 inches of skin and he said, "With how hard he was staring, I feel pretty confident he was imagining everything else and saving it in his spank bank. You must have been showing just enough for him." And I was immediately sorry I had even asked hahaha. Gross.


You just set off a mind movie...I was in the screeming eagle roller coaster line at 6 flags, and there was a young lady in line wearing blue shorts, and a crisp white tee with dark blue trim to match the shorts.....

She might have been a 34 B at most, and the only skin was from the shorts and short sleeves, but 30 years later I can remember it like it was yesterday...

She was absolute perfection...symmetry, balance, definition, absolutely spectacular....And yet not obvious...Like I said earlier, I am not a breast man, but do love women, and appreciate perfection when I see it....And no, I didn't ogle....

And my wife reads all my posts, so I will hear about this later....Hi honey 

When it comes to really large breasts, I would much rather see them under a nicely fitted cashmere sweater with no cleavage, and really have no particular desire to see them uncovered.....

My wife is about a 34 b/c, and to see them uncovered is to die for....

just my opinion
the woodchuck


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

No big deal, we ladies have them in all shapes and sizes. It would be for you, like looking at another man's penis. I do not find mine, or any other woman's sexual. I do not decorate or flaunt, I don't use them. They are just part of my body just like any other part of your body.


----------



## DaytoDay (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't have large boobs - B/C maybe, so they've never been a great fashion accessory for me, or served any real day-to-day purpose. I find bras annoying. When I tried running recently, .... well it was downright uncomfortable unless I had them completely smashed to my ribs in a sports bra.

I would have no problem whatsoever having a mastectomy. I would never miss them. I don't hate them, but they're simply a hassle that serve me no purpose. I find no value in my being inconvenienced for the purpose of giving guys something to look at.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I love my boobs and look at other women's. They are one of my better assets and while I dislike showing too much cleavage, I do wear flattering tops that show just enough. 

SO is a boob man and I know mine drive him crazy. Love them even more since having a nipple O recently.


----------



## agreenbough (Oct 1, 2012)

The term "rack" is repulsive to me. Once I hear that, I'm not going to pay attention to anything else you say.


----------



## SouthernMiss (Apr 25, 2013)

I love boobs. I believe boobs are the path to world peace.

No, really. I'm a woman, and I love boobs. I love my own. I love looking at other women's boobs.

They are awesome.


----------



## freeshias (Jul 7, 2013)

OK, I think there might be a few women who will hate me for saying this, but it how I feel:
I have rather large breasts, and have always LOVED it! I view them as sexual, and as a form of power. I like wearing tops that show them off some (not trampy though).
I don't mind at all if men look, I feel that's 50% of the reason they are there (other 50% for breastfeeding).
It might be because I grew up in a household of large-breasted , confident women, so maybe it's rubbed off on me. 
I also grew up with a very strong libido, so that also may be a part of it. I understand how some women could have issues with their bodies, due to sexual abuse or low self-esteem, but I do not have these issues.
Hope that sheds a little insight on another side of looking at things


----------



## fooledtwice (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't flash and I try alot cover them up.
I am an H. MY husband used to say they were his.
His name starts with an H. 
They are uncomfortable. 
men stare. sick of it. 
They worked great for feeding my babies. 
I would love smaller ones.I cannot get the surgery from health issues. 
They are good for filling out some clothes but to big for some really cute dresses. good for being with hubby. fake ones no thank you.


----------



## MrsTitoFrito (Jul 15, 2013)

I can appreciate a nice set. If I saw a girl with a really nice pair of boobs, I'd think "Man, if I had those..."

My boobs are "technically" fake. Technically. Hubby doesn't mind and I am a lot more confident. 

I don't agree with a woman saying boobs are just boobs. They aren't. They are mentally and emotionally tied to a woman.


----------

